# Code Konvention für Datenbanken



## ARadauer (13. Dez 2007)

Hallo es gibt ja reichlich Regeln wie mein Java Code aussehen soll.
Klassen groß, Varibalen klein, Kamel-Schreibweise

Gibt es solche Konventionen auch für Datenbanken, wie ich meine Tabellen oder Spalten bennenen soll......


----------



## SlaterB (13. Dez 2007)

Regeln sind kein Luftwerk für sich,
schaue dir 10 beliebige DB-Schemata im Internet an,
wenn du 9 nach dem gleichen Schema findest (wie bei Java-Code der Fall),
dann halte dich daran,
ansonsten gibts das wohl nicht 

bei Bedarf Suche auf eine DB, eine Branche usw. einschränken,

wenn du gar nicht erst 10 verschiedene Beispiele findest, dann erübrigt sich die Frage sowieso


----------



## tfa (13. Dez 2007)

Von allgemeinen DB-Namenskonventionen hab ich noch nie gehört. Das ist meistens projekt- oder firmenspezifisch. Bei uns z.B. werden die Tabellennamen vom Rechenzentrum festgelegt, die haben dann so sinnvolle Bezeichnungen wie MFV1007B.


----------



## ARadauer (13. Dez 2007)

> Bei uns z.B. werden die Tabellennamen vom Rechenzentrum festgelegt, die haben dann so sinnvolle Bezeichnungen wie MFV1007B.


sowas kommt mir bekannt vor

SELECT grp.kdnr, grp.fabfab, grp.bgrphbet, grp.bgrpbtyp, grp.bgrpvhbt, grp.bgrpgrp, grp.bgrphgrp FROM nwtbgrp grp....


----------



## Gast (14. Dez 2007)

Es gibt durchaus Namenskonventionen fuer DB. (z.B. von Orcale)

http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/B28359_01/server.111/b28286/sql_elements008.htm

Allgemein gilt was auch fuer Java gilt:

- Sprechende Namen (Also nicht SPT001 etc.)
- Namenskonventioen erstellen (z.b. heissen bei uns die PKs immer wie die Tabelle mit einem Suffix _pk)

und darueber kann man aber geteilter Meinung sein: NIEMALS Abkuerzungen bei der fachlichen Namensgebung verwenden.


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und darueber kann man aber geteilter Meinung sein: NIEMALS Abkuerzungen bei der fachlichen Namensgebung verwenden.


Was aber schwer ist, wenn wie bei Oracle mit 30 Zeichen auskommen muss.


----------

